# Horizontal siding on a round wall?



## vtgaetano (Mar 5, 2006)

Anyone ever done that? I have done many verticle, but never level. Check out the pics I posted of the round wall siding in the photo "gallery" and let me know how you would do it..........:thumbup:


----------



## vtgaetano (Mar 5, 2006)

or not....


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I've done diagonal, never horizonzl.


----------



## vtgaetano (Mar 5, 2006)

dayspring said:


> I've done diagonal, never horizonzl.


Diagonal? That must of looked interesting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Mitered corners take alot more time and care. Bevel siding won't work because one face is a different radius than the other and the material begins to climb off layout. T&G doesnt work because you cant get the groove to fall onto the tongue. You wanna use flat shiplap-or T&G with half the groove removed. If the radius is too tight to bend the pieces into, use narrower material or try kerfing the backside.
Funny how circular work is an attractant, this is the first thing my carpenter/crew would go do in a whole siding job.


----------



## vtgaetano (Mar 5, 2006)

D.C. said:


> Mitered corners take alot more time and care. Bevel siding won't work because one face is a different radius than the other and the material begins to climb off layout. T&G doesnt work because you cant get the groove to fall onto the tongue. You wanna use flat shiplap-or T&G with half the groove removed. If the radius is too tight to bend the pieces into, use narrower material or try kerfing the backside.
> Funny how circular work is an attractant, this is the first thing my carpenter/crew would go do in a whole siding job.


Well D.C. like I said, I have done them vertical, no sweat. This guy is the owner of a well established Const. Co. and was set on having cedar clapboards, level. Didn't care how, just wanted them. He and I have both been doing it a day or two, and researched the chit out of the task and didn't find much. Some old pictures of round barns with clapboards but no info on how they managed to do that. So I tried all my tricks, kerfed the back, (showed through on a little cedar clappy), only way I found to do it was little pieces, 30" tops. Plus landing them on a stud, obviously. Check out the pic in the "framing gallery" and you will see it, done. Came out pretty good, everyone loves it, I guess that's the important part. I would put the pic in this post, but don't know how to do it.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

vtgaetano said:


> Diagonal? That must of looked interesting.



To be honest, it was interesting, and difficult. Used 8" bevel cedar. The round room was about 22 ft tall, 10ft radius, with 10- 2'w x 5'h, windows on the half of the circle that faced outside stacked 5 bottom and 5 top. It looked as if the room was spinning.


----------

